# Bouncer on resueme, good or bad?



## Curious EMT

Whats an agency's opinion on someone having experience as a bouncer when it comes down to the application process of becoming a LEO?
Help? Hurt? No effect?


----------



## j809

My department would have a problem with it. I would disclose it on the background application but I would not rely on it on the resume as law enforcement experience. If I were you , I would quit that job immediately as it can hurt your career in law enforcement very badly, especially if you put your hands on someone and get charged for A&amp;B.


----------



## reno911_2004

I have to say I agree. I have one friend, who worked part-time as a police officer, that ended up on the wrong end of a lawsuit. His full time chance have now diminished, as you could imagine.


----------



## Irishpride

IMHO Bouncer is right up there with Bounty Hunter as occupations you want to avoid if you want a career in law enforcement.


----------



## Guest

i'm just curious to what is a good job for a LE job i just recently applied for a job as a part time officer in a small town i've been a security officer at a hospital i'm almost down with my associates degree and im training to be a EMT-B and i been through the R/I academy and 3 days after the interview i received a letter saying that i dont have enought training or education for the job...so im just wondering what is good for the resume?????


----------



## reno911_2004

bluenight24 @ Tue 09 Nov said:


> i'm just curious to what is a good job for a LE job i just recently applied for a job as a part time officer in a small town i've been a security officer at a hospital i'm almost down with my associates degree and im training to be a EMT-B and i been through the R/I academy and 3 days after the interview i received a letter saying that i dont have enought training or education for the job...so im just wondering what is good for the resume?????


Bluenight, I'm hardly a person that should be listened to in the advice department, but I would say you are definitely on the right track now. Finish AS, maybe move on to BS, finish EMT, and keep applying to depts. The more people you can meet in this field, the better, also. Don't give up!


----------



## Jeep

Most bars that I know of refer to their bouncers as 'hosts'. If you can put that as your job title on your resume'. When it comes to interview time, stress the interpersonal &amp; communications skills that you need to do that job. Police work is 99.9% public relations. Any job that gives you good PR skills is good to put on a resume. 

College is just as important as work, not only does it show an interest in education, but it shows that you can stick something out for a few years. Keep going for your Bachelor's if you can.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest

Good jobs for Resume: When you get your EMT try and go to work for a Ambulance Service. I will tell you that it sucks, the pay is not good, and there is a lot of heavy lifting. However, it will show to an employer that you can and have handled stressful situations. Another good job is as a dispatcher, if you can do that keep your nose clean go in to work and do your job well. This can build a great reference list, of people in the field.


----------



## MVS

Build that resume!! Thats the key! Like lance said, EMT, Dispatcher, Loss Prevention, Security at a High profile facility (preferably Non-contract security) or Campus Police. 

Blueknight, don't get discouraged - keep at it!! I've been in the same boat as you, had the training and cert.'s but not enough "experience". So, I started as an Auxiliary, then as a Special Police Officer for a town, Then Campus Police, and then onto part-time patrolman for a town. I also worked full-time in Loss Prevention Management (which gave me experience dealing with some emergencies, report writing, apprehensions, interpersonal skills, investigation and court time and my success demonstrated my skills) and then moving on to working at Mass. General in Boston. 

I'm still working on the FT position, but I'm chipping away by continuing to add training to my resume, I go to every training class I can to help myself be sharper on the street and valuable to my department. The PD I work for now is AWESOME, truly a great Chief and great fellow Officers, it really is a blessing. All in due time for a FT position, for now I'll work the couple shifts a week and enjoy the details :wink: $$$$$ while working a Full-time job (MGH) also. 

Bouncer? no, no, no... Bouncer is like calling yourself a professional Bully... granted you might not be, but in general that job has a BAD rapport. Working at MGH, I've seen more people come in fucked up by bouncers than people involved in fights with other patrons. The EMT's and BPD are aware of which clubs' bouncers tend to have more "victims" or "accidents". Like Jeep said, go with the 'host' title and play off the people skills. I know a few guys that work as a "Bouncer", and they are NOT "bullies", but thats part-time work for them, they also have FT Jobs and would not normally put that on their resume unless applying for another bouncer position. If its a part-time position - forget you ever worked it... put it on the background portion when you get to it, but leave it off the resume. As a Loss Prevention Manager I hired guys that worked as Bouncers, but they did not have it on their Resume as they did that on the side or started "Bouncing" after I hired them. Usually the guys that put "Bouncer" on their resume are the guys you DON'T want to hire. Putting it on your resume makes you look like a "die-hard" for being a brute... but if you don't put it on there and just mention it as a side/part-time job for money it seems more innocent... if that makes any sense...


----------



## 1153

Volunteering is also very favorably looked upon!


----------



## Killjoy

As a police officer, I would say it is a bad idea to work as a bouncer. Most of my dealings with bouncers they have shown themselves to be professional bullies with a serious inferiority complex. On one occassion I was involved in the arrest of bouncer for a clear-cut case of A&amp;B D/W on a patron. Bouncing is profession that is too easy to get into trouble and tarnish your record. Like most of the others here I would reccomend either EMT (I was an EMT before I got on) or dispatcher with maybe a side job as an auxillary or part-time officer.


----------

